# Chocolate Milk..



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know why, but whenever I drink a glass of chocolate milk, I feel a little bit better lol :lol:

anyone else have weird little things that make them feel better?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

That's not weird.That happens because chocolate contains tryptophan,a serotonin precursor.normal levels of serotonin in the brain are required for a stabilized mood.that's why people usually like chocolate so much because it contributes to reduce the feelings of depression


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

grapefruit always makes me feel better!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Grapefruit potensifies the effect of benzodiazepines (spelling?)

And to the above posters, the milk is good for serotonin aswell, I dont remember how right now. But thats why for example a glass of warm milk can really help going to sleep, because among many things Serotonin helps control the different aspects of our sleep. DAMNIT I want some chocolate milk now, But I dont have any chocolate. I never have candy or anything like that at home... If i feel up for it im gonna go down to this speciality-store tomorrow that sells expensive A-grade imported chocolate. I should probably get a haircut aswell...

Peace guys


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

But chocolate has caffeine in it


----------



## snugglezone (Dec 31, 2009)

Dairy in general (milk, cheese, cottage cheese) and finding good songs about being in love really help me out


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Anything in small doses that tastes good is likely to make you feel better because you like the taste, haha







But yeah dairy products reinforce seratonin levels, as well as a lot of different kinds of food. Just stay away from alcohol, it may calm you now but omg it sucks your body of dopamine and seratonin =(


----------

